# Problème avec mail réception multiple de mail



## marc92 (20 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai de gros problèmes avec mail. Parfois mail ne répond plus et je suis obligé de le forcer à quitter l'application et parfois j'ai mon ordi qui plante mais pas forcément à cause de mail car j'ai plusieurs appli qui tournent en même temps. 
Cependant depuis ce matin j'ai eu un plantage et j'ai du forcer l'arrêt de mon ordi. J'avais des problèmes avec mail aussi (mail ne répond pas). J'ai relancé mail et depuis il me ramène les mails plusieurs fois par exemple il me ramème un mail 30 fois. J'ai regardé dans le forum mais je ne trouve pas comment faire. Je me demande si ça ne vient pas de chez yahoo.
Pour info j'ai 2 adresses chez yahoo et j'ai le même problème sur les 2.

J'ai un powermac G5 et suis sous mac OS 10.5.8

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2013)

c'est un classique
(plusieurs de sujets là dessus)

causes probables
cafouillage mail ( fichier naze, par exemple l'indexation ou les preferences, voir les sujets là dessus)
cafouillage serveur
ou
 vu que tu mentionnes d'autres couacs, la session ou mac

en passant quand on "force l'arret de mac" ( bouton power) il vaut mieux ensuite  verifier -réparer le *disque* ( et eventuellement autorisations)


----------



## marc92 (22 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour l'info. J'ai essayé en enlevant le fichier envelop-index et le fichier de préférence app.com.mail.list et j'ai aussi restauré une sauvegarde d'avant le problème mais celui-ci persiste toujours. j'ai aussi répare le disque et les autorisations.
Je ne sais plus comment faire. 


merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2013)

quel probleme persiste?
car tu as décris plusieurs problemes  ( repetition , blocage Mail et autres plantage et gel total)

en passant
t'as pensé à virer les caches Mail?


----------



## marc92 (22 Avril 2013)

les répétitions de mail, le blocage de Mail et j'ai encore eu un plantage total mon écran c'est mis en veille lors d'une sauvergarde Timemachine et je n'ai pas sortir de veille l'écran et les ventilos tournaient à fonds. J'ai pratiquement en permanence mon processeur à 100% utilisateur. 
Où est-ce pour virer les caches de mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2013)

marc92 a dit:


> les répétitions de mail, le blocage de Mail et j'ai encore eu un plantage total mon écran c'est mis en veille lors d'une sauvergarde Timemachine et je n'ai pas sortir de veille l'écran et les ventilos tournaient à fonds. J'ai pratiquement en permanence mon processeur à 100% utilisateur.
> Où est-ce pour virer les caches de mail ?


humm
 ca rappelle curieusement un autre fil 
attends je le cherche
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/mail-cpu-80-quand-deconnecte-1222042.html


les caches Mail sont...dans les caches
( oui je sais c'est fou de logique)
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Caches/ Mail


----------



## marc92 (22 Avril 2013)

Pascal 

Pour la réception multiple des mails c'est résolu, un ami m'a donné la solution avec ce lien https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2358024?start=0&tstart=0 en supprimant le fichier MessageUidsAlreadyDownloaded3 message de Satchmo sur la page. 

Sinon quand mail ne répond pas c'est quand je supprime une grande quantité de mail ce qui est peut-être normal ou quand je clic sur mail et qu'il charge des images. 

Sinon concernant la sauvegarde time machine je suis à 61Ko sur 3,9Go et ça fais depuis 15h00 que je l'ai lancée, ça progresse à une vitesse d'escargot.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2013)

marc92 a dit:


> Pascal
> Pour la réception multiple des mails c'est résolu,


un souci en moins



> Sinon concernant la sauvegarde time machine je suis à 61Ko sur 3,9Go et ça fais depuis 15h00 que je l'ai lancée, ça progresse à une vitesse d'escargot.


pas normal
va regarder les sujets time machine et poster dedans


----------



## FrançoisMacG (22 Avril 2013)

marc92 a dit:


> concernant la sauvegarde time machine je suis à 61Ko sur 3,9Go et ça fais depuis 15h00 que je l'ai lancée, ça progresse à une vitesse d'escargot.


Si le processeur est à 100%, ce n'est pas étonnant que TM ne parvienne pas à travailler ! Comme Mail, d'ailleurs.

Faudrait donc Vérifier le Disque interne avec Utilitaire de Disque,
et regarder ce qui accapare le %proc dans Moniteur d'activité.


----------



## marc92 (23 Avril 2013)

Bonjour François,

Je viens de passer l'utilitaire disque et il me dit que le disque semble en bon état.
J'ai souvent constaté l'opération mds avec utilisateur root qui accapare jusqu'à 72% du proc, je ne sais pas ce que c'est ainsi que backupd avec utilisateur root lors de sauvegarde avec TM. Et aussi Safari peux-être qu'il ne faut pas ouvrir trop d'onglet.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (23 Avril 2013)

_mds_ est un processus utilisé par Spotlight et Time Machine.

S'il accapare le processus en dehors des sauvegardes TM, le souci vient de Spotlight :
 la Console donne parfois des renseignements ; 
sinon, on peut penser que son index est à réinitialiser/réindexer (Onyx, Terminal), 
ou qu'un de ses plugs-in foire dans une de ses Bibliothèques (sous-dossiers _Spotlight_, dans Maison et Macintosh HD). 
Ou à d'autres choses encore


----------



## marc92 (24 Avril 2013)

ok merci je vais regarder


----------

